# Have Tau, Want $$ or Blood Angels



## Drannith (Sep 18, 2010)

Wanting to swtich things up and try a SM army so the wife said I had to sell or trade an army I currently have.

About 1250 in Pts
1 commander with airburst fragmentation gernade and missle pod (do have all the bits that came with the commander)

2 magnitized crisis suits (with most weapons magnitized though one arm on one of them is grumpy at times with the magnet)

12 fire warriors
20 kroot
1 devil fish
1 broad side
8 pathfinders (2 w/ rail rifle)
9 Stealth team models (3 new style, 6 old style)

All are painted except some kroot aren't finished and I can get pics of the army up when I get access to a camera later today. Bases have been mostly magnitized to allow them to be put on a metal sheet for transportation. I also have the Codex if needed.

Willing to let it all go for $125/$135 with codex or about equal value in trade. Interested in some or all? Hoping to let it go as a package so I don't have to pay a lot in shipping.

Trade wise I am looking for:

Assault Marines x20
Sanguanary Guard x5
Sanguanary Priests x2
Death Company w/ Jump Pack x5
Baal Predator x2

Obviously not all that for the Tau, looking for those models in general.
Don't mind if they are painted as I know how to strip paint.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

I have a kit bashed sang guard x5, the jump packs have been removed, two are on other minis and painted I'll pull them off for you. I have kit based damphyr as well. Click the sig pic for te project log. Currently te Sang guard have chaos possessed wings.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

do you still have the tau?


----------

